# Do you have maltese wallpaper on your computer?



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Soes anyone besides me have maltese wallpaper on their computer? I have this one:


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I also love this one


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i have a picture of our car as my desktop...


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joe_@Jul 9 2005, 04:06 PM
> *i have a picture of our car as my desktop...
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=79841*


[/QUOTE]
No! You should have a picture of your malts on your desktop! JK, cool car!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

At work my screen saver and wallpaper are photos of K & C. It's "funny" because if I have people in my office and we have someone's web site on the screen as part of a conference call and then don't use the mouse in a while, there in the middle of a big business thing, pops up photos of K & C on my screen saver!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)




----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Thats sooo funny!!







At least they are the cutest!











> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 9 2005, 04:25 PM
> *At work my screen saver and wallpaper are photos of K & C. It's "funny" because if I have people in my office and we have someone's web site on the screen as part of a conference call and then don't use the mouse in a while, there in the middle of a big business thing, pops up photos of K & C on my screen saver!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Oh, thats precious!!!


> _Originally posted by Carrie_@Jul 9 2005, 04:49 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

of course i do!
yes i know i need to do some cleaning up of my icons! LOL


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadyMontava_@Jul 9 2005, 05:24 PM
> *of course i do!
> yes i know i need to do some cleaning up of my icons! LOL
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
lol, awww to see your malts face everyday on your computer!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

id like to show u guys mine but i dont know how to do it














can someone help?? maybe u ladym??


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

There is a button on the keyboard (towards the top by F12) called Prnt Scrn. Push that and Control at the same time. It will copy whatever is open on the screen. Then open paint and paste it in.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

This is what I have on my home computer:








One of these days I need to update it.

At work I have this pic:









I'm going to try and get some cute pics of the girls together this afternoon. Hopefully one of them turns out.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

hehe, I didn't know how to do it either, but I wa too chicken to ask


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

LOL!! I didn't know how to do it either, I just took a pic of it!!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You can do Print Screens of anything on your computer and then use Paint to crop them if needed.







I used it a lot at my last job.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Ok thank you Kristi, im gonna try it

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y288/almarb/desk.bmp[/IMG]


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

THats the only way darn let me try something else
im trying to bring it in from photobucket but i get this message: 
You are not allowed to use that image extension on this board. A valid format is: http://www.domain.com/picture.gif, an invalid format is: http://www.domain.com/picture.one.gif


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

You need to save it as a .jpg. Also you need the


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Aww..everyones is soo cute! Thanks Lexismom, I didnt know how to do it myself!!!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

NM


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

NM


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww, I love both, but the 'pretty in pink' one is really cute. I love her little tiny face


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Ok, I'll change it to that then! Thanks


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Ok here's mine, which is a reminder of my home.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Aww..cute! BTW, I love your new avvie!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel_@Jul 10 2005, 06:36 PM
> *Aww..cute!  BTW, I love your new avvie!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80179*


[/QUOTE]


Thank You Angel, it took a lot of patience and a lot of help from my bestest friend to get it there though.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo+Jul 10 2005, 05:46 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You Angel, it took a lot of patience and a lot of help from my bestest friend to get it there though.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80182
[/B][/QUOTE]
Are you talking about Scrappy? She has a simaliar cute one also!


----------



## ConnieVa (May 9, 2005)

I can't wait to do a wall paper of Tucker. I love looking at the ones you all have. So cute.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by angel+Jul 10 2005, 07:20 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
Are you talking about Scrappy? She has a simaliar cute one also!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80187
[/B][/QUOTE]


Yep, Scrappy told me about a program and then told me how to use it and 
whalaaaaaaaaaaa here it is























I have to say ConnieV your pictures are beautiful, I love that flowers and the little puppy right in the middle


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have this as my desktop.










I love this pic


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

That's such a great pic of Prissy







Love the little tiara


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

next post is my wallpaper


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww!! Denise, that is too sweet!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks peanut hows the boys? pm me


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Aww...everyones is soo cute!!


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I have my little one too!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Paris'Mom_@Jul 10 2005, 09:17 PM
> *I have my little one too!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Awww!! I cant wait until I can put my pups picture on my wallpaper!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I thought I might add one of these to my desktop.
























I rather like all of them, but I can't choose, Scooby was such a real boy pup.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

This is mine.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What a gorgeous picture Sheila, I love the colors, and the kids look so beautiful, and so innocent


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jul 10 2005, 09:38 PM
> *What a gorgeous picture Sheila, I love the colors, and the kids look so beautiful, and so innocent
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thank You! But Im not so sure about the "innocent part"


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

I have taken so many cute pictures of Maggie lately but have no clue how to get the "animated" ones on here. Guess I will just keep trying, like everybody else.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maggiesmom_@Jul 11 2005, 10:20 AM
> *I have taken so many cute pictures of Maggie lately but have no clue how to get the "animated" ones on here.  Guess I will just keep trying, like everybody else.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80322*


[/QUOTE]

Send your photos to LadyMontava and she will kindly animate them for you.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Yep, Lady M knows how to do almost everything on the computer


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I have this one of Daezie...she is so silly :lol:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

OMG that is so cute,







what on earth did she get into to get like that


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awwww...thats such a cute pic!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Here's my new one of Tucker, Lexi and Chloe. NOT easy getting them all to sit there and stay, especially on a hot sunny day! But we got this one good shot.


----------



## Theresa (Mar 10, 2005)

I not going to all the touble to bring it up to








for that :lol: but my desk top is my avitar


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Jul 11 2005, 08:04 PM
> *OMG that is so cute,
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Daezie is the silliest doggie ever.

We have bark( I think that's what is called) in an area in the yard because there were a lot of weeds growing. I dont know what got into Daezie one morning that she went and dig into the bark sniffing, I assumed, and comes into the house leaving a trail next thing I know, she was right there in the yard by the mess she made looking at me like what mom, what's going on.


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Lol, this is the wallpaper:


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sheila2182_@Jul 10 2005, 09:32 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh my Gosh! I don't even recognize Lamby! It's such a cute picture!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chloeandj_@Jul 12 2005, 04:03 AM
> *Here's my new one of Tucker, Lexi and Chloe. NOT easy getting them all to sit there and stay, especially on a hot sunny day! But we got this one good shot.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


That's beautiful!!


----------



## chloeandj (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank you! I've been trying to learn Photoshop. Those butterflies are about as much as I've figured out so far. LOL!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

OMG! Everyones is just too cute!!























Sorry I havent been on


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I have never seen so many cute babies in one place at the same time...aren't we the fortunate ones?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Jul 13 2005, 10:37 AM
> *I have never seen so many cute babies in one place at the same time...aren't we the fortunate ones?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=80864*


[/QUOTE]
Definitely! I came back and all of these cuties were here! I was so excited


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

awwww. i cant figure out how to take a screen shot on my mac, but the pic is on buttercup's homepage (that hasnt been updated/uploaded in about a year...meh, i'll just toss the pic in this reply....).....

The Buttercup it's her shutterfly album, but the first page is my wallpaper. whenever i hear people complain about their tearstained puppy, i always look back to this pic and say "but MY baby looked so BEAUTIFUL with her stains....i dont get it!!!" LOL

we sure all love our pups, dont we?

ann marie and the "i'm ready for another vacation, please" buttercup


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@Jul 13 2005, 06:05 PM
> *awwww.  i cant figure out how to take a screen shot on my mac, but the pic is on buttercup's homepage (that hasnt been updated/uploaded in about a year...meh, i'll just toss the pic in this reply....).....
> 
> The Buttercup  it's her shutterfly album, but the first page is my wallpaper.  whenever i hear people complain about their tearstained puppy, i always look back to this pic and say "but MY baby looked so BEAUTIFUL with her stains....i dont get it!!!"  LOL
> ...


[/QUOTE]
cute pics ! NEWFIES!!! one of my other fav breeds


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh!! That is one of the cutest things I have ever seen, just adorable!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww, the Buttercup has such a sweet face







I know what you mean about the stains, Peanut had the worst when he was a pup and he still looked cute as ever stains and all!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jul 13 2005, 06:41 PM
> *Aww, the Buttercup has such a sweet face
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Tearstains can be a pain! Is Peanut is your avatar picture or is that Tic, and what about the personal photo?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AJ+Jul 13 2005, 07:48 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tearstains can be a pain! Is Peanut is your avatar picture or is that Tic, and what about the personal photo?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=81066
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm a bad mommy...avatar and personal pic are Peanut...Tic's gonna poop in my bedroom if he finds out he has no pics here







I'll change my personal pic later to Tic









Edit: now my personal pic is of Tic


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)




----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Aww...how cute!







Alissa, tic is soo cute!!! He looks so happy!!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh!! Thats too cute!!





















Love your siggy


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Aww, mystify, it looks like Pixie has two bodyguards
















Thanks guys, Tic is ALWAYS happy. I love that pic because of his smile


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Jul 13 2005, 09:43 PM
> *Aww, mystify, it looks like Pixie has two bodyguards
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]







When are you going to PE, I'm going soon


----------

